# I really hate the media



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

So a little background on what I am talking about here. One of our puppies was purchased by our friends/neighbor that live across the street. They have been nothing but the best owners to that dog. He turned out beautiful. Their 8 year old son and his friend that is also 8 that lives next door were playing in the house. They asked if they could play in the backyard. He told them that it was fine. so they start playing in the backyard. Then the boy that lives at the house goes and gets his dog so they could play with him. So the dog and the two 8 year old boys are in the backyard playing. The father was unaware that they had let the dog out in the backyard with them. If he had known he would have gone out there with them. Around 7:30pm a 5 year old boy and 8 year old girl were noticed jumping fences into peoples yards. The 5 year old boy starts to jump over the fence but their dog starts to bark and he stops. The father hears the dog in the backyard and starts walking toward the backyard. The 2 boys in the backyard are screaming for the girl to not jump the fence but she didn't listen. Before the father could get outside she JUMPED OVER THE FENCE. Capone(that is the dogs name. My friend has an obsession for Al Capone and Elliot Nes) starts barking again. She wasn't smart enough to listen to not jump over or to keep her but on the other side. When she gets over Capone keeps barking she gets scared and runs. He catches and bites her. The boys go to school with the girl but don't know who she is. The family doesn't know who she is. She wasn't invited over and was told to not cover over by 3 different people. 

The story in the media. "8 year old mauled by viscous pit bull" They ran the story like this. 

8 year old girl is attacked after being invited over to play. They never mentioned the fact she jumped the fence. They never mentioned that she was told to not jump the fence. They never mentioned that her and her 5 year old brother were .7 miles from their house unsupervised. Now they are pressing charges against my friend and trying to put his dog down. It was dark outside and the only light was the light on the side of the house and the garage that didn't face the back where she jumped from. Now the media has been haning around the neighborhood trying to get interviews from people. I was watering my lawn and they came and asked for my opinion. I told them that the girls parents should be held responsible for the fact that she jumped the fence and that fact that they had no idea where she was. The dog was in his yard and was protecting his home and family from what he deemed as a threat. Now I know any pit bull should never attack a human. But under the circumstances. Dark, 3 kids yelling and screaming and the fact that the girl RAN!! Now this 8 year old boy is being teased at school and his dog might possibly be taken away and put down because some parents don't teach their kids to stay away from things that are not theirs.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

yep, sounds about right... how many people are gonna read a headline that says "idiot kid gets whats coming" or it's dark, do you know where your child is?" vicious pit bull attacks defenceless kid gets many more readers.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hey i like the sound of idiot gets whats coming to him i think i would read that.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow my wife just talked to the neigbor and the dog warden came and cut down their spring pole. They came home and found it had been cut down. There was a notice that said "materials used for dog fighting are not allowed and are prohibited" I just told him that he can bring his dog over and use one of mine if they don't put their dog down. This situation just has me so pissed off! Oh and now they are getting hate mail too because the news broadcasted their address all over the news and on their website.


----------



## TexasCowboy980 (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, now I’m MAD!!! The media sucks when it comes to reporting any non biased story. I feel so sorry for the little boy. I hope they don't lose the dog! I vote we put down the stupid parents. They should at least be charged with negligence (sp).


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

My wife and 2 other neigbors called CPS on the parents for neglect. A 5 year old and 8 year old should not be roming the streets at any time what so every let alone 7:30 at night.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

marineguy56 said:


> My wife and 2 other neigbors called CPS on the parents for neglect. A 5 year old and 8 year old should not be roming the streets at any time what so every let alone 7:30 at night.


yeah, ya think!?!?!
i'll tell you right now CPS wont do anything. well they might do a home check but that would be the most, unless you have the BEST CPS ever with more employees than cases, which i doubt. 
i see smaller kids wandering and no one does anything. makes me mad because i don't even let my kids play in the front yard without supervision!!

two things that will piss me off, (sorry for the language but thats how i feel) people who abuse and/or neglect thier kids and pets. i'm not perfect but those are two things you put yourself into and it isn't right for them to suffer because of your stupidity.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Shame shame


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

They always have to exaggerate the truth. & he should of told the dog warden that's it's simply a fun way for the dog to get exercise.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wasnt this based on the new member UNFORTUNATE's unfortunate experience??


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

THIS was posted first. When I read the VIP I knew I heard it before...FISHYYYYYYYYYYYYY...?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

marineguy56 said:


> Wow my wife just talked to the neigbor and the dog warden came and cut down their spring pole. They came home and found it had been cut down. There was a notice that said "materials used for dog fighting are not allowed and are prohibited" I just told him that he can bring his dog over and use one of mine if they don't put their dog down. This situation just has me so pissed off! Oh and now they are getting hate mail too because the news broadcasted their address all over the news and on their website.


You need to have him come over and put that dog down! You as the breeder are partly responsible here? Sounds like more BYB BS! We are talking about a five and an eight year old here. The dog shoulda never gone after her, regardless of what wrong she did!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Look I don't think its fishy, I think the actual guy came on here seeking help when he didn't know what to do. He was never faced with this situation, because he didn't think how we kept his dog was wrong. You just don't leave a dog outside unsupervised with your children, no matter the breed or the age.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree. NO dog should be left alone with children. This guy doesn't even realize that he neglected his own. He doesn't seem to feel bad about the little girl, but I bet he'd feel different if it'd been his kid.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Marineguy, you've stated that aggression should NOT be tolerated but you're okay with this dog continuing to be? Why, is it a pride thing?

Reference


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

American Pitbull Terriers who show aggression and unsound temperament towards humans should be evaluated at the least, if not put down. An unsound dog is already a liability, but an unsound APBT is a disaster waiting to happen. 

You can blame the kids parents, yeah for not watching their kids, but that doesn't mean you can't take care of things on your end. 

How about putting down animals that lash out at humans? If it bites once, it's gonna bite again. How about not breeding the reactive dogs? How about not placing them in a home to someone who has little to no knowledge about the extra responsibility with the breed. 

This story and everyone it it make me sick.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Marineguy, you've stated that aggression should NOT be tolerated but you're okay with this dog continuing to be? Why, is it a pride thing?
> 
> Reference


If Chino lashed out, I know what I would have to do. This is the same mentality that makes people so fond of their dogs that they feel the need to breed them. That image of their dogs being "special" is one and the same.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't agree more, man. I think the number one reason I take precautions is I don't wanna find out the hard way, I don't wanna lose my dog! I WILL put down my dogs for lashing out, no doubt about it, it'll hurt, a lot, but it needs to be done. ANyone who doesn't is the enemy, they are the reason why there are breed bans all over the world. I also take this story to heart because I have an 8 year old, and the idea of her making a dumb mistake, but an innocent one, makes me queezy.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have no words.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW they really chaged that story up a whole lot..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I have no words.


Ok well I'll see if we can all pitch in for Rosetta Stone


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

What ever happen to Kids going to the front door? Where Im from we are taught to go to a persons front door when visiting(its common sense). Not trying to defend the owner of the dog just saying.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That probably went out the window around the same time people started thinking a four foot fence was good to keep a pit bull behind.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> That probably went out the window around the same time people started thinking a four foot fence was good to keep a pit bull behind.


I know right,:rofl:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ok well I'll see if we can all pitch in for Rosetta Stone


A billyclub would be better. Or maybe a katana.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Look, I don't have the best fence, they're not cheap and I'm not gonna get a new one. I don't let my dogs out for long periods of time, and I keep the back door open so I can hear the fence rattle if they actually try to get out. I don't trust chain link for nothin'.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Marineguy, you've stated that aggression should NOT be tolerated but you're okay with this dog continuing to be? Why, is it a pride thing?
> 
> Reference


When did I say I was ok with it being anything? You seem to be pretty good at assuming things and attacking people. This is someone elses dog, not mine. I am not going to walk into his house and take his dog to put it down. If this were my dog it would have been put down already. But all that aside this never would have happened if the girl's parents were responsible. It goes both ways. You seem to forgetting that she is part of the story as well. You have jumped to conclusion just about everything in the story. Lets take any of your dogs and put it in the same situation and see what the out come is. MISTAKES were made on both sides. The owner has taken responsibilty for his part. He knows that the dog shouldn't have been outside. If he had known the dog was outside then he would have been out there with him. The fact is his son let the dog out to play with in the yard. Law stats that you can have less than a 6ft fence as long as any time the dog is outside there is an adult outside with it. I have never seen the dog outside with out someone out there with him. How about instead of attacking people you help educate them. The owner came on here looking for help and instead of getting help everyone attacked him assuming he was looking for sympothy. I guess in your neck of the woods you just give people attitude and belittle them instead of helping them out.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> What ever happen to Kids going to the front door? Where Im from we are taught to go to a persons front door when visiting(its common sense). Not trying to defend the owner of the dog just saying.


The kid wasn't invited over so she felt a need to just jump the fence after she was told not to. It isn't so much of not using the front door. It is a matter of not respecting the residence of the house when told they are not wanted on their property.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Look, I don't have the best fence, they're not cheap and I'm not gonna get a new one. I don't let my dogs out for long periods of time, and I keep the back door open so I can hear the fence rattle if they actually try to get out. I don't trust chain link for nothin'.


it doesn't matter if the fence is 4 ft or 6 ft when a person is coming over the fence. So just hope while your dog is out by himself and you are inside attempting to listen for a fence that a kid doesn't jump over and bite. But then again your dogs will never ever ever do that.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hey he got the advice he asked for. his original post looked nothing like the one you read and he never answered the questions about what did the parents want to do and how the girl was. just that she was "Bad"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

marineguy56 said:


> So just hope while your dog is out by himself and you are inside attempting to listen for a fence that a kid doesn't jump over and bite. But then again your dogs will never ever ever do that.


A kid jump over and bite my dog? *headscratch* Of course, if you mean my dogs biting a kid, damn skippy they never would. They'd be dead faster than you can say "euthisol." Here's a little tidbit from the breed standard. You know, that piece of paper which tells what the breed should be about.

_"The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life. This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their *love of children*. Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed's natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. *The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.* This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work."_

Hightlights mine. I hope anybody breeding these dogs views the above quote as gospel.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang good post Bahamutt!

Marineguy, you should be going over there and talking him into putting this dog down. As the creator of this dog, YOU are responsible for it, just as responsible as the owner, IMO. You're sitting here encouraging this guy, after his dog did something that this breed does not stand for. As to your question to me a few posts back, well, you must be okay with it cause you want this dog to come to your home and work the spring pole since his irresponsible owner got his taken away. This is not an attack, I'm simply stating the obvious. The facts are all there, you just need to see them with unbiased eyes. Unfortunate will have his day in court, and I hope he gets punished to the full extent of the law... The fact that he feel no remorse is what's really "Unfortunate".


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*if you breed it, it's your dog*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I love how this guy tries to pass the buck. It's HIS dog, HIS property, HIS fence, and HIS kid who let the dog out. It's all his but the blame. Sounds like a spoiled brat to me. He's about to learn a hard lesson in accountability


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I love how this guy tries to pass the buck. It's HIS dog, HIS property, HIS fence, and HIS kid who let the dog out. It's all his but the blame. Sounds like a spoiled brat to me. He's about to learn a hard lesson in accountability


PREACH BUZ PREACH!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Can I get an AMEN? lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

AMEN!!!! mofo


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Can I get an AMEN? lol


Amen to principles!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When Chino broke his paw, me accepting blame and reponsibility was the best thing that ever happened, cuz i learned it all CAN happen if you let it!

but here we're including children in the picture... I think it could have been worse then it is.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Amen to principles!!!!


And I ain't talkin the kind that roam the elementary schools tryin to hit on all the teachers. Nope, there are found with scruples, integrity, and morals. :rofl:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> A kid jump over and bite my dog? *headscratch* Of course, if you mean my dogs biting a kid, damn skippy they never would. They'd be dead faster than you can say "euthisol." Here's a little tidbit from the breed standard. You know, that piece of paper which tells what the breed should be about.
> 
> _"The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life. This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their *love of children*. Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed's natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. *The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.* This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work."_
> 
> Hightlights mine. I hope anybody breeding these dogs views the above quote as gospel.


:goodpost:!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry but in my eyes an APBT should never bite a child unless the child is torturing the dog or something. just cuz a child jumped a fence is no excuse for an apbt to bite! Sorry but i have never owned an apbt that would bite a child like that...yes one of my old apbts did bite a girl b4. the reason was the girl was obese and decided to sit in a wooden chair with big block legs. my apbt mix was under the table the girl scooted the chair and my dogs tail got caught under one of the legs. the chairs were very heavy about 20 pounds them self plus a 200 pound 13 year old girl sitting on top of it. my dog did yelp very loud at first and continued crying out in pain. i was in the bathroom showering at the time when i heard her yelping . the girl lived with us and my dog liked her a lot. but the girl didnt know my dog was crying like that cuz she had in head phones so she didnt do ne thing. next thing my dog finally got fed up and jumped up very quickly and bit the girl. the pressure of the chair and my dog pulling her tail out all of a sudden like that stripped the skin and fur off of her tail and blood was everywhere. it also broke her tail as well. i have my own thoughts on that situation but she got put to sleep because of that. she nipped hard enough to draw some blood but no more then how much blood would come from a scab. like i said apbts should never bite children but i feel like in some situations it is justified. a dog cant tell you it is hurt besides crying i know the girl would have moved if she didnt have in headphones but that wasnt the case. i do not know how long she was on her tail and i was not therefor the whole thing so i have mixed thought. all i know is my dog was in pain i know cuz i could hear her by the time i got out and wrapped the towel around me to see what was happening it was too late. my dog was also very old at the time i think that may have had a lot to do with it. she didnt seem very happy in her old age but still wouldnt bite without a reason. i can say at the age of 9 in human years that was the only time she ever bit ne one and the last time as well.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, y'all know exactly where I stand and it seems that some pretty reputable members are on the same page. MarineGuy and Unfortunate, why don't you do yourselves, and all of us a favor and put the dog down and cull the parents?!?!?!?!


----------

